# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  ΔΩΡΕΑΝ VOIP τηλεφωνηματα προς σταθερα τηλεφωνα

## nmout

ΔΩΡΕΑΝ voip τηλεφωνηματα προς σταθερα τηλεφωνα
προς Ελλαδα
http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/rates.html
προς Κυπρο
http://www.voipcheap.com/en/rates.html

----------


## wiresounds

Καλά το voipdiscount υπάρχει πολύ καιρό μαζί με το
http://www.voipbuster.com
και έχουν συζητηθεί εδώ αρκετά.
Βλέποντας και το στήσιμο του site του voipcheap που έδωσες είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι της ίδιας εταιρίας.

Από την 512Kbit γραμμή στο σπίτι (οτε, οτενετ) δεν μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω. Από την 10Mbit στο γραφείο χρησιμοποιείται αλλά ακόμα έχει αρκετό latency.

----------


## nmout

το voip buster δινει 30 τηλεφωνηματα του 1 λεπτου
edit
και το voip discount που το δοκιμασα τωρα δινει 2 τηλεφωνηματα του 1 λεπτου  ::  
η ποιοτητα ηχου, ηταν καλη παντως, και χωρις delay (forthnet 512)
VoIP Top 100 Ranking
http://www.myvoipprovider.com/index.php ... view&id=92
καλα σε τι δουλεια δινουν 10mbps ιντερνετ?

το voipbuster αν αγορασεις credit σου δινει 300 λεπτα την εβδομαδα free στην ελλαδα?

----------


## Ifaistos

Πάρε 20308  ::  
10 λέπτα free (as in free beer  ::  τηλεφωνήματα σε όλα τα σταθερά στην Ελλάδα
Από voipbuster περνάνε άλλα έχω κάνει register

----------


## wiresounds

> το voip buster δινει μονο 30 τηλεφωνηματα του 1 λεπτου


Είμαι registered και έχω κάνει και μισάωρα τηλεφωνήματα free αλλά από "μπουρί" γραμμή μόνο.

----------


## sinonick

παιδιά όσοι έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει την υπηρεσία, το latency είναι ανεκτό; ή σπάει νεύρα;
σε registered χρήστες όχι στα free τηλεφωνήματα του ενός λεπτού...

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως βοηθάει και αυτό λίγο να καταλάβουμε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι με εναλλακτική VoIP τηλεφωνία?
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
γιατί οι ISP την έχουν ακούσει μονοπώλιο...  ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Προσωπικά πάντως είμαι ευχαριστημένος από το i-call και το χρησιμοποιώ τόσο από dsl 512/1024 και μέσω awmn καμιά φορά.
Και το voipbuster "δουλεύει" ,απλά έχει λίγο μεγαλύτερο delay.
Ο πΟΤΕ έχει περιοριστεί μόνο για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις 
To έχουν πιάσει βέβαια το "νόημα" από τον πΟΤΕ  ::  και θα βλέπουμε τα πάγια να "ανηφορίζουν" ώστε στο τέλος θα δίνεις τα ίδια λεφτά (που έδινες και πριν) χωρίς να κάνεις τηλέφωνα

----------


## lambrosk

Ε κάνε μια φορητότητα αριθμού, και κόφτον ΟΤΕ οριστικά να ησυχάσεις...

----------


## vangel

Τι χρειάζεται για να φτιαχτεί μια υπηρεσία από ένα τυχαίο κόμβο ώστε ΟΛΟΙ να μπορούν να κάνουν τηλ σε σταθερά δωρεάν; Μπορεί σε συνεργασία να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και αν ναι με τι κόστος στον κόμβο-κόμβους που θα φιλοξενεί-φιλοξενούν την υπηρεσία αυτή;

----------


## vassilis3

> Ε κάνε μια φορητότητα αριθμού, και κόφτον ΟΤΕ οριστικά να ησυχάσεις...


Σωστά, έχεις ψαχτεί καθόλου?
Τιμές Αξιοπιστία κλπ

----------


## Ifaistos

> Τι χρειάζεται για να φτιαχτεί μια υπηρεσία από ένα τυχαίο κόμβο ώστε ΟΛΟΙ να μπορούν να κάνουν τηλ σε σταθερά δωρεάν; Μπορεί σε συνεργασία να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και αν ναι με τι κόστος στον κόμβο-κόμβους που θα φιλοξενεί-φιλοξενούν την υπηρεσία αυτή;


Βασικά asterisk, μια dsl και μια "συνδρομή" στο voipbuster
Το σύστημα αυτό δουλεύει αρκετό καιρό τώρα στον κόμβο μου (όπως και η "ανάποδη" υπηρεσία pstn2voip).

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vangel
> 
> Τι χρειάζεται για να φτιαχτεί μια υπηρεσία από ένα τυχαίο κόμβο ώστε ΟΛΟΙ να μπορούν να κάνουν τηλ σε σταθερά δωρεάν; Μπορεί σε συνεργασία να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και αν ναι με τι κόστος στον κόμβο-κόμβους που θα φιλοξενεί-φιλοξενούν την υπηρεσία αυτή;
> 
> 
> Βασικά asterisk, μια dsl και μια "συνδρομή" στο voipbuster
> Το σύστημα αυτό δουλεύει αρκετό καιρό τώρα στον κόμβο μου (όπως και η "ανάποδη" υπηρεσία pstn2voip).


Μια συνδρομη? Χλωμο....
http://www.voipbuster.com/en/index.html
και στα ψιλα κατω κατω



> * Max 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days. Unused free minutes cannot be taken to the following week(s). If limit is exceeded, a minimal rate of 1ct/min will be charged (as shown in the VoipBuster software).

----------


## Ifaistos

Αν δεν σου φτάνουν 5 ώρες την εβδομάδα ναι...  ::

----------


## andreas

> Αν δεν σου φτάνουν 5 ώρες την εβδομάδα ναι...


Για να στησεις υπηρεσια και να περνουν ολοι δεν φτανει....  :: 
Για σπιτι ειναι μια χαρα  ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Αν ενοείς πάντως όλο το AWMN να σταματήσει τον πΟΤΕ και να χρησιμοποιεί μια τέτοια υπηρεσία... ναι όντως δεν φτάνει  ::  
¨Οπως δεν θα φτάνει και το bw  ::  εκτός να "κάθεσε" σε κάποιο 10άρι /100άρι "μπουρί" inet.

Eπειδή η συζήτηση αυτή δεν θα βγάλει πουθένα (είναι κάτι σαν το mtik vs linux) , αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι με την υπηρεσία να δουλεύει πάνω από 6 μήνες στον κόμβο, τουλάχιστον σε εμένα... φτάνει  ::  

Επίσης μακάρι να προσφέρουν και άλλοι παρόμια υπηρεσία,μια και από τα μυνήματα που έχω λάβει οι περισσότεροι χρήστες της υπηρεσίας είναι φοιτητές που οι οικογένειες τους είναι εκτός Αθήνων.

----------


## STAM

Υπαρχει και αλλη λυση για καποιον που θελει να καλει απεριοριστα σταθερα τηλεφωνα σε Ελλαδα χωρις να χρησιμοποιει το Voipbuster ή καποιον αλλο παροχεα voip , αλλα με χρηση εναλλακτικου τηλεπικοινωνιακου φορεα.
Με ενα σταθερο παγιο καθε μηνα εχεις απεριοριστες αστικες και υπεραστικες κλησεις χωρις τα προβληματα του voip.

----------


## nmout

> Από voipbuster περνάνε άλλα έχω κάνει register


Δηλαδη εδωσες 10 ευρω και εχεις 5 ωρες δωρεαν ομιλια στην ελλαδα την εβδομαδα, χωρις να καταναλωνονται τα 10 ευρω και χωρις ημερομηνια ληξης?

----------


## wiresounds

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Από voipbuster περνάνε άλλα έχω κάνει register
> 
> 
> Δηλαδη εδωσες 10 ευρω και εχεις 5 ωρες δωρεαν ομιλια στην ελλαδα την εβδομαδα, χωρις να καταναλωνονται τα 10 ευρω και χωρις ημερομηνια ληξης?


Η ημερομηνία λήξης είναι 3 μήνες.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nmout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> ...


εχω περασει τους 3 μηνες και ακομα δεν μου εχει παραπονεθει  ::

----------


## nmout

> εχω περασει τους 3 μηνες και ακομα δεν μου εχει παραπονεθει


περασε 4ος μηνας? ειδες την πιστωτικη σου καρτα μηπως σε ξαναχρεωσανε?

----------


## wiresounds

> Η ημερομηνία λήξης είναι 3 μήνες.


Όπα. 4 μήνες.

http://www.voipbuster.com/en/faq.html

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Από voipbuster περνάνε άλλα έχω κάνει register
> 
> 
> Δηλαδη εδωσες 10 ευρω και εχεις 5 ωρες δωρεαν ομιλια στην ελλαδα την εβδομαδα, χωρις να καταναλωνονται τα 10 ευρω και χωρις ημερομηνια ληξης?


Ναι κάπως έτσι.
Συνήθως στο τέλος του 4μήνου κάνω μια μεταφορά με paypal και έτσι παραμένει το υπόλοιπο.
Σε γενικές γραμμές αν μιλάς με επαρχία και έχεις dsl συμφέρει.

----------


## vassilis3

Δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική τηλεφωνία δηλ. να καταργεί τον πΟΤΕ
Οι μοναδικές εταιρίες που το λενε οτι το υποστηρίζουν είναι η telepassport & vivodi
Και οι 2 δεν έχουν κόμβους στο βόρεια προαστεια του Πειραιά και θα έχουν σε λίγους μήνες ... και πρίν 2 χρόνια το ίδιο μου είπαν
Πάντως οι χρεώσεις τους δεν είναι και τόσο φτηνές
περίπου 50 ευρώ μαζί με ιντερνετ το μήνα
Οπότε....

----------


## nmout

> Συνήθως στο τέλος του 4μήνου κάνω μια μεταφορά με paypal και έτσι παραμένει το υπόλοιπο.


και το ελαχιστο που μπορεις να δοσεις ειναι 10 ευρω+φπα το 4μηνο?
και παιρνεις 5 ωρες την εβδομαδα προς σταθερα (free)
και οταν παιρνεις προς κινητα καταναλωνονται τα 10 ευρω

----------


## wiresounds

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Συνήθως στο τέλος του 4μήνου κάνω μια μεταφορά με paypal και έτσι παραμένει το υπόλοιπο.
> 
> 
> και το ελαχιστο που μπορεις να δοσεις ειναι 10 ευρω+φπα το 4μηνο?
> και παιρνεις 5 ωρες την εβδομαδα προς σταθερα (free)
> και οταν παιρνεις προς κινητα καταναλωνονται τα 10 ευρω


http://www.voipbuster.com/en/rates.html




> Destination	- Ct/Min -	Incl. VAT
> greece (Landline) - SuperDeal!	free*	- free*
> greece (Mobile) -	17	- 19.72

----------


## nicolouris

> Δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική τηλεφωνία δηλ. να καταργεί τον πΟΤΕ
> Οι μοναδικές εταιρίες που το λενε οτι το υποστηρίζουν είναι η telepassport & vivodi
> Και οι 2 δεν έχουν κόμβους στο βόρεια προαστεια του Πειραιά και θα έχουν σε λίγους μήνες ... και πρίν 2 χρόνια το ίδιο μου είπαν
> Πάντως οι χρεώσεις τους δεν είναι και τόσο φτηνές
> περίπου 50 ευρώ μαζί με ιντερνετ το μήνα
> Οπότε....


Η Τelepassport πλέον θα συγχωνευτεί από τη Lannet...! Και αν θυμάμαι καλά αριθμοδότηση δίνει μόνο η vivodi και η Teledome. Bλ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλο

Μιλάω πάντα για σταθερη τηλεφωνία.

----------


## STAM

Εγω χρησιμοποιω αυτο το προγραμμα της Τελεντομ
http://www.teledome.gr/%286A3D851287...&nt=103&lang=1.
Το εχει δει κανεις?

----------


## vassilis3

Καμία δεν εξηπερετεί Βόρειο Πειραιά
Αλλος?

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Ε κάνε μια φορητότητα αριθμού, και κόφτον ΟΤΕ οριστικά να ησυχάσεις...
> 
> 
> Σωστά, έχεις ψαχτεί καθόλου?
> Τιμές Αξιοπιστία κλπ


DSL phone by vivodi 8€/μήνα πάγιο με 500 λεπτά δωρεάν αστικές υπεραστικές και 2 γραμμές...

----------


## cheetah

Dsl Phone by vivodi = 8E παγιο + 500 λεπτά προς αστικά/υπεραστικά ΑΝΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ == 1000 λεπτά μιας και έχεις 2 τηλεφωνικά νούμερα!  ::

----------


## nmout

> Πάρε 20308  
> 10 λέπτα free (as in free beer  τηλεφωνήματα σε όλα τα σταθερά στην Ελλάδα
> Από voipbuster περνάνε άλλα έχω κάνει register


πηρα αλλα...

----------


## B52

Το sip discount δεν χρεωνει τιποτα για αστικα/υπεραστικα σε ολη την Ελλαδα.. 10euro per 4 months και αν δεν τα εξαντλησεις σου τα παιρνουν.
Ακομα ομως και για mobile τηλεφωνα συμφερει (κληση 10λεπτα προς κινητο 1,1euro).
Οσοι ειναι στον asterisk μου το απολαμβανουν εδω και 2 εβδομαδες δωρεαν και ειναι πολυ happy....  ::

----------


## nmout

> Οσοι ειναι στον asterisk μου το απολαμβανουν εδω και 2 εβδομαδες δωρεαν και ειναι πολυ happy....


πως μπαινουμε?
(υπαρχει προβλημα με τους αριθμους voip?)

ΚΑΙ απο εδω δωρεαν τηλεφωνηματα προς σταθερα τηλεφωνα στην ελλαδα
http://www.gizmoproject.com
αλλα εχει και ψιλα γραμματα

*No purchase necessary. Callers are encouraged to make free PC-to-PC calls whenever possible. The All Calls Free calling plan applies when both call participants are active Gizmo Project users making a few phone calls per week with Gizmo Project. Free calls may originate from anywhere in the world, but must be to a qualifying number in one of the 60 countries for which the plan is offered. Calls must be made from the caller's contact list to either the "home phone" or "mobile phone" number the call recipient included in his or her profile, and both parties must have shared each others profiles with one another. If a call does not quality as free under the All Calls Free plan, it will be subject to our regular low calling rates. As with all of our services, the All Calls Free plan is subject to the Gizmo Project terms and conditions and end-user license agreement. More information, including the qualifying country list, may be found in the All Calls Free FAQ.

----------


## Asterix

> ...
> Συνήθως στο τέλος του 4μήνου κάνω μια *μεταφορά* με paypal και έτσι παραμένει το υπόλοιπο.
> ...


 πως το κανεις αυτό? pm me

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Και εδώ δωρεάν:
http://www.jajah.com/

----------


## simfun

> ...
> Συνήθως στο τέλος του 4μήνου κάνω μια *μεταφορά* με paypal και έτσι παραμένει το υπόλοιπο.
> ...


 Πως το πετυχαίνεις αυτό? Σίγουρα θα ενδιαφέρει πολλούς από μας.

----------


## nmout

αμα εχεις πιστωτικη καρτα γραφεσαι εδω
https://www.paypal.com/
και μετα μπορεις να πληρωνεις μεσω ιντερνετ οποιον δεχεται πληρωμες με paypal π.χ. στο ebay

----------


## simfun

> αμα εχεις πιστωτικη καρτα γραφεσαι εδω
> https://www.paypal.com/
> και μετα μπορεις να πληρωνεις μεσω ιντερνετ οποιον δεχεται πληρωμες με paypal π.χ. στο ebay


Ναι αλλά η μεταφορά από voipbuster προς paypal πως γίνεται?

----------


## nmout

> Ναι αλλά η μεταφορά από voipbuster προς paypal πως γίνεται?


εγω καταλαβα οτι ξαναπληρωνει τα 10 ευρω+φπα (για το επομενο τετραμηνο) και οχι οτι παιρνει πισω λεφτα απο το voipbuster

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Ναι αλλά η μεταφορά από voipbuster προς paypal πως γίνεται?


Η μεταφορά των χρημάτων γίνεται ως εξής:
πιστωτική κάρτα -> paypal -> voipbuster

Ουσιαστικά το paypal είναι ένας μεσολαβητής για να μην δίνεις τον αριθμό της πιστωτικής σου κάρτας σε τρίτους, αλλά να τον ξέρει μόνο αυτός, ώστε να είναι ασφαλής.

----------


## simfun

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από simfun
> 
> Ναι αλλά η μεταφορά από voipbuster προς paypal πως γίνεται?
> 
> 
> Η μεταφορά των χρημάτων γίνεται ως εξής:
> πιστωτική κάρτα -> paypal -> voipbuster
> 
> Ουσιαστικά το paypal είναι ένας μεσολαβητής για να μην δίνεις τον αριθμό της πιστωτικής σου κάρτας σε τρίτους, αλλά να τον ξέρει μόνο αυτός, ώστε να είναι ασφαλής.


Ναι, γνωρίζω τη λειτουργία του Paypal. Tο ερώτημά μου είναι πως μεταφέρεται το προηγούμενο υπόλοιπο μετά το πέρας των 4 μηνών.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Ναι, γνωρίζω τη λειτουργία του Paypal. Tο ερώτημά μου είναι πως μεταφέρεται το προηγούμενο υπόλοιπο μετά το πέρας των 4 μηνών.


Αν εννοείς το προηγούμενο υπόλοιπο που είχες μέσα στον λογαριασμό voipbuster, τότε αν πληρώσεις πριν λήξουν οι 4 μήνες, τότε προστίθονται στα καινούρια 10 ευρώ που θα βάλεις. Διαφορετικά, χάνονται ....

----------


## ice

παιδες πληρωνετε καθε 4 μηνες 10 ευρω για να εχετε δωρεαν τηλεφωνηματα προς σταθερα ολον αυτο το καιρο.

----------


## nmout

> παιδες πληρωνετε καθε 4 μηνες 10 ευρω για να εχετε δωρεαν τηλεφωνηματα προς σταθερα ολον αυτο το καιρο.


ναι, προς σταθερα στην ελλαδα μεχρι 5 ωρες την εβδομαδα

----------


## hedgehog

Απλά ρίχτε πρώτα μια ματιά στους όρους χρήσης πρώτα, για να μην σας έρθει απότομο  :: 

πχ το SipDiscount



> 1. In the case of SIP Discount free calls, *there are restrictions on the maximum number of calls and the duration of the calls*.





> 1. *SIP Discount may charge you* a cost-price based rate *for* any subsequent *calls to one of the free destinations*, terminate your account, or deny the use of the SIP Discount service or features of it.


Δεν το θεωρώ παράλογο να το κάνουν.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση συμφέρει, αλλά μην σας κακοφανεί αν τελικά χρειαστεί να δώσετε πάνω απο 10,00 €  ::  

Υ.Γ.: To έργο έχει ξαναπαιχτεί  ::

----------


## nmout

παιδια ειχε κανεις δυσαρεστες εκπληξεις απο το voipbuster με ΑΤΑ (οχι με softphone)?
στα παραπανω link διαμαρτυρεται ο κοσμος.
ifestee ακους?
(και παρηγγειλα fritzbox fon)

----------


## hedgehog

> παιδια ειχε κανεις δυσαρεστες εκπληξεις απο το voipbuster με ΑΤΑ (οχι με softphone)?
> στα παραπανω link διαμαρτυρεται ο κοσμος.


Δεν είναι θέμα softphone vs ATA.
Είναι θέμα χρήσης / κατάχρησης.
Την υπηρεσία την παρέχει κάποια εταιρία. Την παρέχει για να κερδίσει €.
Οποιαδήποτε εταιρία αν δεν έθετε κάποια όρια, απλά θα έκλεινε  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Εγώ με linksys PAP2 δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

Το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι πως καμμιά φορά, μπορεί να έχει μια απειροελάχιστη καθυστέρηση στην φωνή. (και φυσικά η 512 να είναι άδεια)

----------


## nmout

> Εγώ με linksys PAP2 δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.


ποσο καιρο το χρησιμοποιεις με voipbuster?

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από uNdErTaKeR
> 
> Εγώ με linksys PAP2 δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> ποσο καιρο το χρησιμοποιεις με voipbuster?


Έχω δοκιμάσει με voipbuster και sipdiscount (και τα 2 είναι της ίδιας εταιρίας).

Τα χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 9-12 μήνες και επί καθημερινής βάσης τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες. Τα έχω δοκιμάσει και μέσω asterisk και επίσης παίζουν μια χαρά.

Πλέον μόνο μέσω αυτών πραγματοποιώ ΟΛΑ τα αστικά και υπεραστικά μου τηλεφωνήματα και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. 

Τονίζω όμως ότι για να παίξουν καλά πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον μια γραμμή 512 και όταν πέρνεις τηλέφωνο είτε να προσέχεις το bandwidth σου (τα p2p πηδάνε το voip) είτε να πραγματοποιείς πολύ καλό QoS στην γραμμή σου.

----------


## avel

> Τονίζω όμως ότι για να παίξουν καλά πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον μια γραμμή 512


Πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν είναι ακριβές. Για παράδειγμα εγώ χρησιμοποιώ VoIPbuster με Forthnet/384 και δεν έχω προβλήματα.

Ομως βρίσκομαι, λογικά, σε "καλό" DSLAM, δηλ. έχω καλούτσικα ping times και full bandwidth για τη σύνδεσή μου (40+kb/sec).

Από την άλλη, μία ολόιδια Forthnet/384 σε άλλη περιοχή (Περιστέρι) έχει πέσει σε "πηγμένο" DSLAM που δημιουργεί latency και κάνει το VoIP ανυπόφορο και εκνευριστικό.

Υποθέτω είναι το τι θα σού κάτσει...  :: 

Για το ότι πρέπει να προσέχει κανείς να μην... κατεβάζει το σύμπαν όταν μιλάει με VoIP, έχεις δίκιο, ιδιαίτερα στην 384. Ευτυχώς που δε χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου P2P λαλάκια και δεν έχω γενικά τέτοιες ανησυχίες.  ::

----------


## simfun

::   ::   ::  

https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7459

----------


## alkis12

> https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7459


Για όσους δεν έχουν account στο site του voipbuster.

Φιλικά
Alkis



> "We decided to drop the expiry dates for credit. That means your credit will stay valid for ever!
> 
> If you buy credit, you will get 120 freedays (unless stated otherwise). This means you can call all countries in the free destinations list for 120 days at no costs. When the 120 days are over, you will keep your credit, and a minimal rate (like 1 cent/minute) will be charged, this rate depends on the country and will one of these days be displayed on the website's rates list
> 
> AND IT EVEN GETS BETTER.. starting next week (it's not active yet!), if you top up your account before your Freedays are over, we will ADD (instead of overwrite) your freedays (up to a 365 days maximum) .. for example if you have 40 days left and you topup with 120 days you will then get 160 free days."

----------


## sky

Πριν μερικους μηνες στο voipbuster ηταν δωρεαν και οι κλησεις προς Γερμανια και Αγγλια . Οταν βελτιωθηκε καπως το προγραμμα , ( βγαζουν συνεχεια αναβαθμισεις της εφαρμογης ) σταματησανε τα δωρεαν τηλεφωνα στη Γερμανια και την Αγγλια . Μια μερα θα ξυπνησουμε και θα εχουν σταματησει τα δωρεαν τηλεφωνα και στην Ελλαδα και τη Κυπρο ... ( αφου βελτιωθει η ποιοτητα τους , γιατι τωρα καταλαβαινουνε οτι πολλες κλησεις εχουν προβληματα και το κρατανε δωρεαν να βρισκουν beta testers για δοκιμη ) 
Ετσι αυξηθηκε και το voipbuster call back charge απο 3ct σε 5ct μεσα σε μια νυχτα !

----------


## xaotikos

> Πριν μερικους μηνες στο voipbuster ηταν δωρεαν και οι κλησεις προς Γερμανια και Αγγλια . Οταν βελτιωθηκε καπως το προγραμμα , ( βγαζουν συνεχεια αναβαθμισεις της εφαρμογης ) σταματησανε τα δωρεαν τηλεφωνα στη Γερμανια και την Αγγλια . Μια μερα θα ξυπνησουμε και θα εχουν σταματησει τα δωρεαν τηλεφωνα και στην Ελλαδα και τη Κυπρο ... ( αφου βελτιωθει η ποιοτητα τους , γιατι τωρα καταλαβαινουνε οτι πολλες κλησεις εχουν προβληματα και το κρατανε δωρεαν να βρισκουν beta testers για δοκιμη ) 
> Ετσι αυξηθηκε και το voipbuster call back charge απο 3ct σε 5ct μεσα σε μια νυχτα !


Δεν είναι απαραίτητα σωστό αυτό. Οι τύποι αγοράζουν χονδρικοί credits και αναλόγως τις τιμές που τα αγοράζουν κάνουν και τις προσφορές τους. Παλιότερα είχα Αμερική (σταθερά κινητά) free. Μετά τα χρέωνε 1c/min. Μετά πάλι free.

Στην τελική, 1c/min είναι ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ, αρκεί να υπάρχει καλή ποιότητα!!!

----------


## nbaltas

χθες βράδυ μιλούσα με αμερική σε κινητο (δωρεάν) και η ποιότητα ήταν πολύ καλή. σχεδόν ανεπαίσθητη καθυστέρηση...λέτε να έτυχε ή να πέτυχε τελικά το στοίχημα?....όλα αυτά με σύνδεση 1024.

βασικά χρησιμοποιώ την υπηρεσία εδώ και μια εβδομάδα και μπορώ να πώ πως από ποιότητα για σταθερά στην ελλάδα το 60% των κλήσεων είναι πολύ καλό ενώ σε ένα 10% το σηκώνεις, λες γεια και ξημερώνει για να ακούσεις γεια και απο την αλλη μεριά...

----------


## giannisl

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Παιδιά έχω ένα πρόβλημα και ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κανείς να με βοηθήσει. 
Έχω ένα ATA 186 με internet ip address και ενώ έχω κάνει όλες τις δηλώσεις αυτό μου δίνει SIP Reg(0/1)OFF,OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Έχω βάλει και ip addresses μπας και δεν παίζει ο DNS…αλλά τίποτα. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ????
Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
 ::

----------


## giannisl

ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ !!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dreamdaylost

Καλημέρα,

θα ήθελα οδηγίες για να φτιάξω και εγώ υπηρεσία voip στον κόμβο μου με Asterisk, ADSL και voipbuster (από τα τρία έχω ήδη το τρίτο, τα άλλα θα τα αποκτήσω), όπως αναφέρθηκε σε παλαιότερο μήνυμα.

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει πως θα το κάνω?

Επίσης, εάν μπορώ να έχω ένα server, που θα εγκαταστήσω στο ταρατσοpc μπορώ να τρέχω ξεχωριστά viopbuster ωστε να βγάλω γραμμές για 4 διαφορετικά τηλέφωνα? Δηλαδή να μπορούν 4 διαφορετικά άτομα από 4 διαφορετικά τηλέφωνα ταυτόχρονα να τηλεφωνούν?

----------


## sabbas

Παιδια το voipbuster αρχισε να με χρεωνει κανονικα...το παρατηρησε κανεις αλλος?Τερμα το τσαμπα?????
λετε να εχω εγω προβλημα?


 ::   ::   ::  



Για ριχτε μια ματια κ πειτε μου  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

Ωχ αμάν έβγαλαν την Ελλάδα ξαφνικά από τα free calls;
2006-10-11 18:50:25 +30210------- 00:20:00 € 0.20  ::   ::  

Τα λεφτά μας πίσω  ::

----------


## ice

η μονη λυση παιδες να εχουν ολοι Internet . τουλαχιστον αυτοι που θελετε να μιλησετε

----------


## pathfinder

Εμ καλα σιγα μην ηταν για παντα τζαμπα ...

----------


## Ifaistos

Μάλλον μίλαγαν πολλοί, πολύ ώρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nbaltas

παιδιά, οι διάφορες voip υπηρεσίες του ιντερνετ έχουν από πίσω συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες που στην ουσία "δημιουργούν" ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ τους. 

μια μεγάλη ομάδα υπηρεσιών (voipbuster, sipdiscount, voipcheap, voipdiscount κλπ) έχει από πίσω την betamax, η οποία κατά καιρούς ανεβοκατεβάζει τις χρεώσεις ανά υπηρεσία για να βγάζει κέρδος μέχρι να το πάρουμε πρέφα, κοινώς "ρε σεις η voipbuster έκοψε τα δωρεάν".

η λύση για κάτι τέτοιο είναι να παρακολουθεί κανείς τις τιμές 2-3 υπηρεσιών ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και μόλις για μια υπηρεσία κοπούν τα δωρεάν, σχεδόν σίγουρα θα επιστρέψουν σε μια άλλη. έτσι έχοντας σε όλες λογαριασμό με ίδιο username και pass, το μονο που χρειάζεται είναι η αλλαγή του sip server.

θα μου πείτε "σιγα μην κατσω να ψαχνω καθε λιγο και λιγακι τις χρεωσεις στα διάφορα site".... υπάρχει λύση και βρίσκεται εδώ:

http://backsla.sh/betamax

το παραπάνω site περιέχει τις χρεώσεις για μπολικες υπηρεσίες της betamax και ανανεώνεται καθημερινά.

αν το παρόν μήνυμα το θεωρείτε σημαντικό ας γίνει sticky.

----------


## nbaltas

ή αντί να αλλάζετε τον sip server μπορείτε όσοι έχετε sipura 3000 να βάλετε διαφορετικά gw.... ένα για voipbuster, ένα για voipdiscount κλπ.

----------


## andreas

sipdiscount.com 
Ειναι ακομα free  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pathfinder

Μεχρι να το γυρισουν και αυτοι....εφοσον ειναι ιδια εταιρια με voipbuster...

----------


## nbaltas

> Μεχρι να το γυρισουν και αυτοι....εφοσον ειναι ιδια εταιρια με voipbuster...


είναι όπως είπα και παραπάνω. αν δείτε τι ακριβώς λέει στην πρώτη γραμμή του παραπάνω λίνκ που έδωσα γράφει...


```
Welcome to the price chart for betamax VoIP providers
```

η εταιρία αλλάζει τις χρεώσεις περιοδικά. τον λόγο δεν τον ξέρω απλά υποθέτω ότι το κάνει για να κερδίζει πριν το καταλάβουμε.

όπως βλέπω αυτή την περίοδο σταθερά ελλάδα΄έχουν δωρεάν τα sipdiscount, voipdiscount. εγω για να πω την αλήθεια μου δεν ασχολούμαι με 2-3 λογαριασμούς. έχω έναν στην voipbuster και ακόμα και τώρα που χρεώνει παίρνω από εκεί...1 cent / λεπτό...σίγά την χρέωση μεταξύ μας. θεωρητικά όποιος χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες υπηρεσίες θα έχει "ενεργοποιήσει" τον λογαριασμό του βάζοντας πρώτα 10 ευρώ για να μπορεί να μιλάει και πέραν του 1 λεπτού στους free προορισμούς. και προφανώς θα ξέρει ότι με αυτά τα 10 ευρώ έχει αγοράσει free ομιλίες στους ανα καιρό free προορισμούς για 120 μέρες, και μετά χρειάζεται να ξαναβάλει άλλα 10 για να ξαναέχει άλλες 120 μέρες free τηλεφωνήματα.



```
Buying credit entitles you to 120 Freedays (unless stated otherwise). This means you can call all countries marked as "Free" in our rates list for a period of 120 days at no costs. When the 120 days are over, the normal rate will be charged for these destinations. You can get more Freedays by topping up your account with credit.
```

ε τα 10 ευρώ είναι στην ουσία 1000 λεπτά ομιλίας.

αν σκεφτείτε επίσης ότι τα free τηλεφωνήματα ΔΕΝ μπορούν σε καμία απο αυτες τις υπηρεσίες να ξεπερνάνε τα 300 λεπτά ομιλίας την εβδομάδα (αν δεν το ξέρατε, ναι, αυτό ισχύει για ΟΛΕΣ τις παραπάνω υπηρεσίες, όπως χαρακτηριστικά αναγράφεται κάτω κάτω στην κάθε ιστοσελίδα αυτών..τί λέγαμε για την ίδια εταιρία που κρύβεται από πίσω....)



```
* Max 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days. Unused free minutes cannot be taken to the following week(s). If limit is exceeded the normal rates apply. With your FREE DAYS you can call for free to all the destinations listed as free! when you have no FREE DAYS left the normal rates apply. You can get extra Freedays by buying credit
```

επομένως τα 1000 λεπτά ομιλίας ακόμα και με την χρέωση αρκούν για σχεδόν ένα μήνα (που δεν νομίζω να μιλάει κανείς 300 λεπτά κάθε εβδομάδα γιατί η υπηρεσία δεν ειναι ακόμα η καλύτερη δυνατή...ακόμα έχει μπόλικη καθυστέρηση ανά περίπτωση).

αυτά σαν συμπληρωματικά σχόλια.

----------


## andreas

μολις πηρα τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν μου το χρεωσε! μου το εβγαλε freee  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sabbas

Σου το χαρισαν  ::  ...μαλλον!!

----------


## antoniosk

> μολις πηρα τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν μου το χρεωσε! μου το εβγαλε freee


Πήρες τηλέφωνο στη Ελλάδα με το Voipbuster και στο έβγαλε free??

το δικόμοθ γιατι με χρεώνει???  ::

----------


## andreas

μιλαμε για sipdisount
δειχνει χρεωση 1cent/λεπτο
αλλα η φωτο δειχνει αλλα....

η μονη υποψια που μου ερχεται ειναι οτι περιμενει να τελειωσει η εβδομαδα για να αρχισει να μετραει....

----------


## antoniosk

To sipdiscount ειναι free για την Ελλάδα (ακόμα) για το voipbust λεγαμε παραπάνω οτι σταμάτησε να ειναι free  ::

----------


## andreas

> To sipdiscount ειναι free για την Ελλάδα (ακόμα) για το voipbust λεγαμε παραπάνω οτι σταμάτησε να ειναι free


χμμ, τωρα ειδα το συμβολακι...
οποτε για γραφτειτε  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

τα κοψανε και εδω...

----------


## Montechristos

Κάτι άλλο υπάρχει;
Ή όσο μιλήσαμε μιλήσαμε;

----------


## andreas

βασικα αποτι βλεπω μερικα ειναι δωρεαν, καποια τα χρεωνει, οτι θελει κανει....

----------


## nbaltas

ρίχνετε ένα βλέμμα εδώ http://backsla.sh/betamax όπως έχω αναφέρει παραπάνω...

αυτή την περίοδο μόνο voipdiscount έχει δωρεάν σε ελλάδα

----------

